# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Dikke oogleden

## dith

SInds 2 maanden heb ik last van dikke oogleden.
cremes, komkommer, het helpt allemaal niet.
Iemand ervaring of een idee?
Mijn bloed wordt ook onderzocht.
groeten dith

----------


## helpje

slaap je misschien niet goed? of huil je veel? hierdoor kan je huid opgezwollen raken rond de ogen. misschien is dit het probleem? anders zou ik het niet weten! suc6!

----------


## dith

Nee, ik huil niet veel.
ik slaap redelijk.
Wel veel stress gehad afgelopen 2 jaar.
bedankt voor je reactie.
groeten dith

----------


## helpje

oke, dan zou ik eigenlijk niet weten wat de oorzaak is. in elk geval veel succes ermee!

----------


## Maaike

Ik heb ook last van dikke oogleden, nu al zo'n 5 dagen. En ik heb echt geen idee waar het aan ligt. Ook ik heb het wel erg druk, maar toch kom ik goed aan mijn slaap toe. Weet jij misschien al waar het aan ligt?

groetjes Maaike

----------


## Lady

Gebruik je toevallig een oogcreme waar je allergisch voor bent?

----------

